# NREMT-P -vs- NRP



## Backblast (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm about to finish medic school next month.  I live in a non-registry state, but am planning on taking national registry anyway.  However, I'm m confused about the recent change in terminology from NREMT-P to NRP.  What's the difference?  When I take national registry ( and hopefully pass), which will I be?


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 6, 2014)

You will be a "Nationally Registered Paramedic" through the NREMT. I would be shocked and greatly surprised if the NREMT was still certifying Paramedics as NREMT-P.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 6, 2014)

There really isn't a huge difference other than removing the EMT from Paramedic. Paramedics are no longer EMTs at the national level and some states. NV drops the paramedic once you transition from NREMT-P to NR-P. They really need to add a dash to the NRP because it's confusing seeing as Neonatal Resuscitation Program uses NRP for their cert. 

The NR-P came from the minor change in curriculum and requiring schools to be accredited by CoAEMSP if I remember correctly.


----------



## medicsb (Apr 6, 2014)

Robb said:


> They really need to add a dash to the NRP because it's confusing seeing as Neonatal Resuscitation Program uses NRP for their cert.



Or, nurses need to stop throwing any dumb certification abbreviation behind their names.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2014)

medicsb said:


> Or, nurses need to stop throwing any dumb certification abbreviation behind their names.



Some medics needs to stop doing the same thing


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 6, 2014)

medicsb said:


> Or, nurses need to stop throwing any dumb certification abbreviation behind their names.



Agreed. 

Still though, it's confusing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Some medics needs to stop doing the same thing



Says the FPC


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Says the FPC



Lol Damn right!


----------



## kjacksonemti (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm on the fence with this one. I spent 18 years as an EMT-I and I can't tell you how many paramedics I've seen disregard simple EMT skills at their patient's peril. I still refer to myself as an EMT-P because I believe that to disconnect ourselves from our basics is to invite disaster.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 23, 2014)

kjacksonemti said:


> I'm on the fence with this one. I spent 18 years as an EMT-I and I can't tell you how many paramedics I've seen disregard simple EMT skills at their patient's peril. I still refer to myself as an EMT-P because I believe that to disconnect ourselves from our basics is to invite disaster.




By that thought process we should be nationally registered ambulance drivers


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 23, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Says the FPC



It's FP-C dammit!!!


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 23, 2014)

kjacksonemti said:


> I'm on the fence with this one. I spent 18 years as an EMT-I and I can't tell you how many paramedics I've seen disregard simple EMT skills at their patient's peril. I still refer to myself as an EMT-P because I believe that to disconnect ourselves from our basics is to invite disaster.



So should physicians have to do EMT first?

If someone "forgets" the basics either one of two things is happening 

1. The lower level provider really doesn't grasp the decision making process

2. They're a crappy provider anyway.


----------



## kjacksonemti (Apr 23, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> By that thought process we should be nationally registered ambulance drivers



Well, we do in fact drive ambulances. It's not all we do, but we'd be pretty useless if we didn't.


----------



## m0nster986 (Apr 24, 2014)

Why can't we go back to using Mobile Intensive Care Paramedic or MICT (Technician) like in Hawaii?


----------

